# Histiocytoma



## CraigB (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello all, and thank you in advance for your help. 

My 10 month old, Tex, has a Histiocytoma on his right elbow. I took him to the vet and he said it was benign and would dry up and disappear anywhere from a few weeks to a few months. Right now, it is about the size of a dime and doesn't appear to be causing him any pain. The problem I am facing is that he keeps scratching it, causing it bleed. Any suggestions on how to keep him from scratching it? All the vet said was to try to keep him from scratching it, and that using antibiotics might help with the itching. I am just a little worried that it might get infected and it will have to be removed surgically. Thanks again.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Is Tex scratching with his foot? Have you tried bandaging it? That can be tricky, because most dogs want to gnaw the bandage off, but you might be able to prevent some of that by spraying the bandage with NaturVet Bitter Yuck (pet smart). I have had some luck with liquid bandaid to stop bleeding/form barrier; however, you wouldn't want your dog licking it. If you can't keep it covered, you can control bleeding w/ Wonder Dust. LOVE it! Each time your dog creates bleeding, clean the wound, and apply a little WD. Works like a dream, but I am making an off label suggestion; therefore, I would encourage you to ask your vet before using that product. It is primarily used on livestock, but it really works Wonders-no pun. Good Luck, and hope Tex is better soon!


----------



## CraigB (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. He is scratching it with his right back leg, but I have not seen him chewing on it or even licking it. I think it is just far enough out of the way to avoid that for the most part. I am going to run by a pharmacy today and see what kind of gauze/bandages/wraps I might be able to rig to at least cover it and cushion the area if he starts scratching it. If that fails, then I might have to look into the Wonder Dust and see if it is OK to use on him.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Look into getting 3m Vetrap wrap. If you can't find any, look on Amazon. No tape needed. Has always worked great for me, and it can help w/ bleeding as well. Good Luck!


----------

